# Service mast question



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

How high is a mast allowed to be off the roof penatration before it is required to be tied off with guy wires?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

*344.30 Securing and Supporting.​*​​​​RMC shall be installed
as a complete system in accordance with 300.18 and shall
be securely fastened in place and supported in accordance
with 344.30(A) and (B).​
*(A) Securely Fastened.​*​​​​RMC shall be securely fastened
within 900 mm (3 ft) of each outlet box, junction box, device
box, cabinet, conduit body, or other conduit termination. Fastening
shall be permitted to be increased to a distance of 1.5 m
(5 ft) where structural members do not readily permit fastening
within 900 mm (3 ft). Where approved, conduit shall not
be required to be securely fastened within 900 mm (3 ft) of the​
service head for above-the-roof termination of a mast.

I think that different areas have different views on this. I would check for local ammendments.

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> How high is a mast allowed to be off the roof penatration before it is required to be tied off with guy wires?


I think that would be a call by the poco based on distance and wire size.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Here its 36 inches for 2 1/2" pipe
over 48" you need two


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

230.28 is the NEC article and it basically states be of adequate strength


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> How high is a mast allowed to be off the roof penatration before it is required to be tied off with guy wires?


 Here, I believe it has to be less than half the length of the mast.

Not sure where this is written! I mean what code rule it is.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Pete I never noticed that but I do remember 3' being stated. I thought it was a poco thing.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> 230.28 is the NEC article and it basically states be of adequate strength


I see very few masts in my area that are tied off. Ofcourse most of them are usually less than 3ft off the roof. Ive got a low roof where my mast might extend close to 4 or 5 ft above, and Im uncertain of how high is too high without additional support.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> I see very few masts in my area that are tied off. Ofcourse most of them are usually less than 3ft off the roof. Ive got a low roof where my mast might extend close to 4 or 5 ft above, and Im uncertain of how high is too high without additional support.



I think I would check with POCO-- who do you have in your area -- Duke?

3' used to be the standard rule of thumb


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

My POCO has a "Red Book" with all kinds of specs for services.. you really need to check both places to get a straight answer.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I think I would check with POCO-- who do you have in your area -- Duke?
> 
> 3' used to be the standard rule of thumb


Progress energy covers this customers area. Its down in robenson county.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> My POCO has a "Red Book" with all kinds of specs for services.. you really need to check both places to get a straight answer.. :thumbsup:


I have three different poco's in my immediate area. It would be helpful if I could get a book from each one of them on their "standard".


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Look at page 26 of *this PDF*


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Look at page 26 of this PDF


Thanks, thats it!


----------

